# Outdoorsy mums! Talk to me about adventures and gear.



## EineMutti (Oct 22, 2013)

We moved to a small, Scottish village and are very outdoorsy. Love to hike, camp, etc.

I found that it is nice to cook food indoors and then take it all up the hill in a pot, making a fire and having dinner there. It rocks. There is something very crunchy in sitting around the fire as a family, as opposed to sitting in front of screens.

I am currently pregnant and am wondering what gear will be best for new baby? I have bought a baby carrier (the ones on the back that can be folded out as a high chair, but it is only 6+ months).

So far, we have a large tarp that we put up whichever way we like, tents, insulation mats, gas stove, axes for fire wood, good knives and a saw, sleeping bags (for adults though), special flasks and pots, outdoor cutlery and metal mugs. And a nice radio that you wind up when battery is empty, plus wind up torches, too.

Anyone else? What do you do outside? How do you spend quality time outdoors?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping up for more attention!


----------



## across7 (Aug 15, 2013)

My husband and I love to backpack, and I've found a wrap/moby wrap to be a great way to hike with baby from the earliest days on. Wraps are easily worn with a backpack, as well.


----------

